
F-BOMB creates Backdoors in Corporate Networks for $50 - mlapida
http://www.theverge.com/2012/1/27/2753176/f-bomb-diy-darpa-funded-spy-computer
======
lunarscape
So if you have proper Wifi encryption in place then this device is useless?

~~~
brmj
Yeah, but there are plenty of cases where that isn't feasible. Imagine one of
these being used to collect passwords, credit card numbers and so on at a
coffee shop's wifi network, for example. Also, people are stupid and leave
networks unsecured or use WEP when they really ought not to.

